# Storing used wet sand?



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm clearing out my tank in a couple of days and putting down a new substrate (slightly different color). When I remove the existing sand, it's obviously going to be wet. Any issues with storing wet sand in a tote indefinitely?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not let it dry first?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Spread it out on plastic and let it dry.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

There will be about 120 lbs of it (from an 8' tank). My wife already gives me a hard time about all my fishkeeping related equipment in the basement. This is going to go over well.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

If you leave it wet it could very easily grow some nasty stuff.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Old Newbie said:


> If you leave it wet it could very easily grow some nasty stuff.


Thanks. That's what I figured. I'll lay it out on plastic as suggested (and find ways to dissuade my wife from going to the basement).


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Thanks. That's what I figured. I'll lay it out on plastic as suggested (and find ways to dissuade my wife from going to the basement).


Hopefully you don't have cats or dogs that may have access to the sand! :roll: :roll:


----------

